# Too Many Deer?



## margiewolf (Jul 2, 2020)

I am on a lease in Mills County that is loaded with deer. I see about 90% does/fawns. It is a 5 deer county, I shot 4 doe and 1 buck. Most of our hunters don't fill their tags (by choice) and are mainly looking for a quality buck (good luck). There are deer every where. I see them when I walk to the stand, when I hunt, and when I walk back to the truck. I was informed that the owner will no do MLDP. We are not looking to add any spots. We are not allowed any guests. I am concerned that at some point we will have a massive die off from disease, or starvation. Any thoughts on how to thin these deer?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Really your only option is to shoot more. We had black tongue through many times over the past 10 years. It is horrible to find dozens of dead deer along creeks and beaver swamps. Your club should make it mandatory to shoot their limit of antlerless deer each year. They can donate the meat or give it to someone that will eat it. If you reduce the buck to doe ratio you will see more bucks during the rut. If you are truly over populated there will be less food and the bucks you do have will not reach their potential. Good luck.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

We had another hemorrhagic disease hit us this season in Alleghany NC. It was pretty bad in my area and down in the foothills. We had the same thing happen several years ago and it was estimated we lost 50% of our population. Good deer management is the key. If hunters don’t take out their share of does your only hurting the population of deer. I use to hunt racks when I was younger but like the old saying goes “you can’t eat the horns”. I mainly hunt does for the freezer now. This year with the disease it was the first time in 35 years I didn’t hunt. Hopefully next year will be better.


----------

